# Qui est connecté à mon routeur ?



## Filou53 (8 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir.

J'ai un modem routeur wireless adsl D-link.

Comment puis-je savoir qui y est connecté ?
(la mac address des machines correspondantes)

D'avance merci


----------



## Polo35230 (8 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,
Dans un routeur, les adresse mac-adresse IP des machines connectées sont dans la table arp.
Après, je ne sais pas où la consulter dans un  D-Link.
C'est peut-être dans la partie administration ou statistiques...


----------



## Filou53 (8 Juin 2012)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Dans un routeur, les adresse mac-adresse IP des machines connectées sont dans la table arp.
> Après, je ne sais pas où la consulter dans un  D-Link.
> C'est peut-être dans la partie administration ou statistiques...



Merci pour la piste 

J'ai effectivement trouvé ce que je cherchais dans Status/Connected Clients de l'outil d'administration web du D-Link...

Ceci dit, il n'y a pas de logiciel Mac qui permettrait de le faire sans passer par l'interface web ?

.


----------



## Polo35230 (8 Juin 2012)

Sur un routeur pro, on peut se connecter via un client telnet ou ssh.
Pour un d-link, essayer de faire, dans une fenêtre Terminal:
telnet AdresseIPduDlink pour voir si on accède à un menu.
Mais j'y crois pas trop...


----------



## Filou53 (9 Juin 2012)

Effectivement, quand je tape la commande, j'arrive 'quelque part'  
mais pas de menu...
Merci quand même.


----------



## Polo35230 (9 Juin 2012)

Filou53 a dit:


> Effectivement, quand je tape la commande, j'arrive 'quelque part'



Quelque part, c'est déjà bien...
C'est peut-être un prompt.
Essayez de taper un   ?   (pour avoir une éventuelle liste de commandes)
Ou    arp    (pour lister le contenu de la table arp)
Ou    arp -a


----------



## Filou53 (9 Juin 2012)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Quelque part, c'est déjà bien...
> C'est peut-être un prompt.
> Essayez de taper un   ?   (pour avoir une éventuelle liste de commandes)
> Ou    arp    (pour lister le contenu de la table arp)
> Ou    arp -a



Bien vu ! 
? m'a donné une liste de commandes
dont arp show
qui m'a permis de récupérer les Mac Address recherchées


----------

